# Equipment purchased! No looking back!



## hickslawns

I picked up a used tow behind sweeper today, and now there is no looking back. We have 2 Walmarts signed and a local truckstop wants an hourly price. One of my buddies lined that opportunity up and he said they have been paying $60/hour but weren't happy with who they had. Maybe I will try to hit them up for a little more! I swept my Uncle's car wash and it did a real nice job. It was hooked to my dually and was still pretty agile, so hooked up to a smaller truck it should be real maneuverable. Let me know if you have any suggestions, and maybe I will get some pictures posted soon. I am excited, so I will keep all posted as to how the tow and vac performs. I think the tow behind is the way to go. It was a fraction of the cost, and will have the money back in my bank account within 4 months with just the 2 Walmart stores. That is a quick payoff time in my opinion. I have already figured payroll, fuel, dumping, maintenance, and insurance into the equation and should still be able to pay back my savings account in 4 months after covering the above listed costs. Let me know what you think!


----------



## RidgeCon

Congrats on your purchase. If you are happy with the setup and it will make you money (bottom line) sweep on. :waving:


----------



## avalancheplow

What kind did you get? I'm thinking of selling my tennant 240 and getting a tow unit.


----------



## hickslawns

Avalanche-
I only saw 2 brands of tow units available. I bought the Tow-a-Vac which has been sold under a couple different names. I think Vac-Tron and Sweepster. It has a curb brush which I haven't used much yet, but doesn't seem to do anything. Maybe operator error I am still learning. I think a search on the net for vactron or vac-tron will get you some info. Otherwise try sweepster. 
I bought this used and couldn't pass it up. It was like new and I paid $5500. New they are around $20k. This is the only used one I have ever seen. There just aren't many out there I guess.
If you are seriously shopping, you need to give Randall James a call at Tow-Vac. He is a straight shooter from North Carolina and I know his units are $10-15 new. They are lighter, and designed completely different from the unit I got, but seem to be great. If I didn't find this one used, I would have bought one of his. A guy 45 minutes north of my town has one and I talked to him. He loves it. Randall will send you a CD with a real nice video. I think his website is www.tow-vac.com and that is a nice looking unit too. 
I wanted to keep my investment low, but from word of mouth response, I may have to buy another unit within a year and this is the one I will buy. Either one will probably work for you. I haven't had much time to play with it, but start next week on my Walmart accounts and will keep you posted if interested. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## avalancheplow

I'm now looking at the schawre, spelling I know, slide in unit. Because towing a unit in a small tight area might be tuff. They are like $20k new and have the high dump feature. They also say they slide out and in, in like 5 min.


----------



## hickslawns

Good luck with your decision Avalanche. I had talked to several people using the tow units before buying mine and they loved them. They were doing K-Mart or Walmart sized lots and I don't know yet how it will do in smaller lots such as a restaurant. Good luck in whatever you decide to do!


----------

